

How can I find Twitter Accounts with a lot of female followers aged 18-35? - ptwobrussell
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-find-Twitter-Accounts-with-a-lot-of-female-followers-aged-18-35/answer/Matthew-Russell-1

======
Aqueous
I'm not sure whether to be creeped out or intrigued by the motivation behind
this question. There's nothing stopping me from being both!

